

Show HN: real-time map of Kickstarter projects - justinwi
http://www.thingswestart.com

======
bangbang
Fantastic! One UI issue: When i zoom in on an area, and click a location, it
automatically loads the video. I'd much rather see the project "popup" on the
map and then have the option to see the video.

~~~
justinwi
Thanks for the feedback, I think you're right.

------
jtokoph
Does google maps do the fanning out of many POIs in a circle automatically or
did you have to do that yourself?

~~~
togasystems
I believe they are using ([http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/tru...](http://google-maps-utility-
library-v3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/markerclusterer/examples/simple_example.html))

------
ChuckMcM
Very nicely done. I expected for film projects in LA than the SF bay area but
not more technology projects too. Love to see the wide reach of Kickstarter as
a funding platform.

------
jhull
How are you getting the location data? Are you just scraping Kickstarter's
site? Can't find any docs on their API...

------
marcospolanco
Super gorgeous...love being able to visit communities and get a pulse of the
World of Kickstarter. Congrats!

------
MarkHoroszowski
The infographics look AWESOME! Nice work on the video browse, too...

------
asher_
Thanks! Where are you getting the feed of projects from by the way? I find
Kickstarter terrible for discovering new projects, its seems a lot of stuff
gets buried.

------
bcrimmins
lookin' good! scouting the map is a great way to get the creative juicing
flowing.

------
vicliu6
Very cool work. Thx.

